# STOP Message: 000000d1 driver_irql_not_less_or_equal



## nebben (Nov 11, 2004)

Who may know

Windows xp crashes and I get a blue screen 
and a stop message:

STOP Message: 000000d1 

driver_irql_not_less_or_equal 

1. Parameter 00000009 
2. Parameter 00000002 
3. Parameter 00000000 
4. Parameter 00000009 

The parameter mark a driver that causes the crash.

What is the odd driver? What is meant by the parameters?


----------



## nebben (Nov 11, 2004)

+device manager: nothing yellow
+memtest: 0 error 6000%
+event viewer: system error

event type:	error
event source:	System Error
event category:	(102)
event identifier:	1003
Date: 11.11.2004
time: 16:10:09
user: Nicht zutreffend
computer:	59YI69

description:
Fehlercode 000000d1, 1. Parameter 00000009, 2. Parameter 00000002, 3. Parameter 00000000, 4. Parameter 00000009.

data: in words

0000: 74737953 45206d65 726f7272 72452020
0010: 20726f72 65646f63 30303020 64303030
0020: 50202031 6d617261 72657465 30302073
0030: 30303030 202c3930 30303030 32303030
0040: 3030202c 30303030 202c3030 30303030
0050: 39303030 

data: in bytes

0000: 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 45 System E
0008: 72 72 6f 72 20 20 45 72 rror Er
0010: 72 6f 72 20 63 6f 64 65 ror code
0018: 20 30 30 30 30 30 30 64 000000d
0020: 31 20 20 50 61 72 61 6d 1 Param
0028: 65 74 65 72 73 20 30 30 eters 00
0030: 30 30 30 30 30 39 2c 20 000009, 
0038: 30 30 30 30 30 30 30 32 00000002
0040: 2c 20 30 30 30 30 30 30 , 000000
0048: 30 30 2c 20 30 30 30 30 00, 0000
0050: 30 30 30 39 0009 

What can you read here?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi,

Take some time a look at this area by Microsoft:

Microsoft thinks it's a driver problem. Here's a couple of articles giving some in-depth debugging discussion which might be of use to you...

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314063&Product=winxp

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;818501&Product=winxpMicrosoft thinks it's a driver problem. Here's a couple of articles giving some in-depth debugging discussion which might be of use to you...

References:

314063: Troubleshooting a Stop 0x0000000A Error in Windows XP

818501: HOW TO: Debug a System After You Receive Stop Error IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (0xA)


----------

